# manejo del pic 16f877 con teclado 4x4 con display lcd lm016



## ecastle (Abr 5, 2011)

hola a todos cibernautas de este foro, mi pregunta es sobre el nombre del tema, quisiera saber como programar el pic 16f877 con teclado matricial de 4x4 con un lcd lm016 de 2x16 o si me podrian ayudar con la programacion o un libro donde se detalle exactamente las herramientas que tiene el pic 16f877!!!
gracias....saludos


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2011)

Para realizar eso es identico al 16f84 del cual hay toneladas de información, depende si utilices assembler, basic o C
En la web hay muchos pero muchos ejemplos, en el sitio de microchip hay muchas notas de aplicación a tal efecto por el fabricante y por terceros, libros hay muchos, podes fijarte en amazon donde podras ver el indice y poder leer uno que otro capitulo

Por otro lado estas en infraccion por no utiizar el buscador del foro ya que hay temas al respecto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?searchid=442705
Es alli donde tendrias que haber buscado primero, asi que este tema esta condenado a moderación


----------

